# Grafikkarten-Topseller bei Amazon: Radeon HD 6970 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Grafikkarten-Topseller bei Amazon: Radeon HD 6970 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Grafikkarten-Topseller bei Amazon: Radeon HD 6970 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Juli 2012)

Die ist nur auf Platz 1, weil sie zeitweise für 1,95€ gelistet war


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn man keine Ahnung einfachmal die Fresse halten, da Klarostorix recht hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juli 2012)

"Ge-sellt" wurde aber kaum eine HD6970!


----------



## sfc (8. Juli 2012)

Hab mich schon gewundert, dass die für 300 Euro noch jemand haben will.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> "Ge-sellt" wurde aber kaum eine HD6970!


 
Weil sich True Monkey auch so viele bestellen musste, die nach Normalpreis 5k kosten.


----------



## N30S (8. Juli 2012)

Jop wie erwähnt die ist nur wegen einem Preisfehler auf Platz 1 (gewesen)


----------



## Dan Kirpan (8. Juli 2012)

Und wenn man die für 1,95 EUro bestellt hat, hat man die bekommen?! Das wäre ja der ultra geile hammer


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2012)

Was heißt da viele ?

Waren doch nur 15 ....beim benchen kamm ja immer mal eine kaputt gehen 
Und 15 für 35 € wäre doch ein guter Deal gewesen

Edit:

für alle die wissen wollen wie das zustande gekommen ist...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...karten-tippfehler-im-onlineversandhandel.html


----------



## leckerbier (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auf Amazon vor zwei Wochen meine Club3D HD 6970 gebraucht für 160 € gekauft.


----------



## Vhailor (8. Juli 2012)

Die GTX 670 Top von Asus kostet bei Amazon geschmeidige 567 Scheine...WTF


----------



## Medcha (8. Juli 2012)

Über 130 Euro für ne 6850 ist ja super mies! Vor 1,5 Jahren hab ich 160 bezahlt als sie gerade neu war. Der Sektor unter 200 Euro erscheint ja nicht gerade sehr ergiebig. Schlechte Zeiten für Käufer, die da was suchen. Über 200 Euro sieht das schon wieder anders aus, aber das ist auch ne Menge Holz.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

Eine HD 6850 gibt's aber auch schon ab 105 Euro. Die HD 6870 und GTX 560 haben um 130 Euro aber das etwas bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Und welche Modelle in diesem und weiteren Preisbereichen besonders fetzen, lest ihr hier:                              44 Grafikkarten im Test plus neuer Benchmark-Parcours 

Der Bis-200-Euro-Bereich ist mit diesen Karten abgedeckt:

- Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 OC
- Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
- Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti Twin Light Turbo
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 Vapor-X OC
- Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 PCS+
- Palit Geforce GTX 560 Sonic Platinum
- Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition
- HIS Radeon HD 6870

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. Juli 2012)

Amazon? Srsly? Ich kenn niemanden der etwas Hardwareversiert ist und seine Hardware auf Amazon bestellt


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Amazon? Srsly? Ich kenn niemanden der etwas Hardwareversiert ist und seine Hardware auf Amazon bestellt


 
Also wenn der Preis konkurrenzfähig ist, bestelle ich gerne bei Amazon...


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juli 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Also wenn der Preis konkurrenzfähig ist, bestelle ich gerne bei Amazon...


 
Hab ich persönlich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, war bei Amazon teilweise >100€ teurer als bei Mindfactory etc.


----------



## McClaine (10. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Hab ich persönlich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, war bei Amazon teilweise >100€ teurer als bei Mindfactory etc.


 
Hab ich anders erlebt, da wo Alternate lächerlich teuer ist (fast jedes mal) sind die gleichen Produkte bei Mix und Amazon teilweise deutlich billiger - dort hab ich auch schnellen Versand und 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juli 2012)

Ok Alternate hätt ich ausklammern sollen, die haben teilweise bei den Preisen echt einen weg. ^^


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Amazon? Srsly? Ich kenn niemanden der etwas Hardwareversiert ist und seine Hardware auf Amazon bestellt


 
Hab meine XFX HD6870 dort damals bekommen war guenstiger als sonst wo grad.


----------

